# Lana Del Rey fans here.



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Huge fan of Lana Del Rey in fact. I really enjoy her rather slow burning vocals that are arguably operatic in nature.

Her album "Ultraviolence" which just came out is a very indicative of the "all-American" feel that today's music ought to aspire to.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I got introduced to here on this forum. I think she's interesting. But personally, I'm not too fond of the dirty words; I don't think she needs to go there.


----------



## CharlieCello (Nov 21, 2014)

Lana Del Rey is great. I think her style is really interesting and she completely owns it. I remember there was so much hate around her when she first started out, but I think she's proved herself to be a really accomplished singer with great style. 

I loved the song she did for the Great Gatsby movie (remake).


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Ended up getting the Ultraviolence CD (regular edition) because I needed the disc to rip into Apple Lossless even though I have the iTunes deluxe version.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

She is working on her new album called Honeymoon. Supposedly doing a Nina Simone cover so looking forward to that experiment. Also Mark Ronson is on the boards this round.


----------



## Cesare Impalatore (Apr 16, 2015)

I like Lana Del Rey very much, she has that special charisma of a dirty modern diva.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Cesare Impalatore said:


> I like Lana Del Rey very much, she has that special charisma of a dirty modern diva.


I agree with you here. What fascinates me is that she is enigmatic as Callas was to the opera world. There is this concept of critical distance that increases the nature of her mythology... sometimes that is offputting to some of her critics but for me, this is definitely what attracts me.

In Barthes' concept of mythology, "In wrestling, nothing exists unless it exists totally, there is no symbol, no allusion, everything is given exhaustively; leaving nothing in shadow, the gesture severs every parasitical meaning and ceremonially presents the public with a pure and full signification, three dimensional, like Nature. Such emphasis is nothing but the popular and ancestral image of the perfect intelligibility of reality. What is enacted by wrestling, then, is an ideal intelligence of things, a euphoria of humanity, raised for a while out of the constitutive ambiguity of everyday situations and installed in a panoramic vision of a univocal Nature, in which signs finally correspond to causes without obstacle, without evasion, and without contradiction."

Her sad-core approach is a perfect symbosis (sp?) between image and spirituality that remains at the nexus of her appeal to her fans.


















Indeed, I really do envision Lana Del Rey as the Callas of the 21st century in many ways.


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

I attended an aesthetics course where the lecturer really didn't like this singer... he always used her music as an example of bad art. I think he made a connection between her music and the "imaginary" of Lacan... I have nothing against this singer or this music but I thought it funny to tell this, because this guy really went to great lengths to attack her!


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Xaltotun said:


> I attended an aesthetics course where the lecturer really didn't like this singer... he always used her music as an example of bad art. I think he made a connection between her music and the "imaginary" of Lacan... I have nothing against this singer or this music but I thought it funny to tell this, because this guy really went to great lengths to attack her!


That sounds fascinating. I would be curious to know who this guy is that gave the lecture ...

Bad art... I suspect that he probably hated Andy Warhol too eh? LOL


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

Heh! I don't think I'll dare to drop the name of the lecturer, sorry! But you know these aesthetics guys, always wanting to make value judgements on art. Otherwise they wouldn't have a job! This guy thought that art should make one aware of the reality of the world, and activate you rather than make you passive. So his art definition was very much a political one. He also didn't like irony, lethargy, or despair as themes/moods/methods. He was rather brilliant, though, and he gave me a maxim that I love to death: _The love of the Real is the source of all perversion._


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Xaltotun said:


> Heh! I don't think I'll dare to drop the name of the lecturer, sorry! But you know these aesthetics guys, always wanting to make value judgements on art. Otherwise they wouldn't have a job! This guy thought that art should make one aware of the reality of the world, and activate you rather than make you passive. So his art definition was very much a political one. He also didn't like irony, lethargy, or despair as themes/moods/methods. He was rather brilliant, though, and he gave me a maxim that I love to death: _The love of the Real is the source of all perversion._


No problem... wow, he probably wasn't a postmodernist then . I value passivity, irony, misplaced reality, Americana and its deconstruction, etc. etc.

Hmm... of course, Barthes + Buddha always makes for a rather enjoyable blend like fried rice and ham.


----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

Albert7 said:


> Indeed, I really do envision Lana Del Rey as the Callas of the 21st century in many ways.


_Who's_ _afraid of Madonna Louise Ciccone?_

- It's nice to know that 'someone' got an 'A' in their Madonna Studies class.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Marschallin Blair said:


> _Who's_ _afraid of Madonna Louise Ciccone?_
> 
> - It's nice to know that 'someone' got an 'A' in their Madonna Studies class.


Word up! True that.


----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

Albert7 said:


> Word up! True that.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Albert7 said:


> I agree with you here. What fascinates me is that she is enigmatic as Callas was to the opera world. There is this concept of critical distance that increases the nature of her mythology... sometimes that is offputting to some of her critics but for me, this is definitely what attracts me.
> 
> In Barthes' concept of mythology,* "In wrestling, nothing exists unless it exists totally, there is no symbol, no allusion, everything is given exhaustively; leaving nothing in shadow, the gesture severs every parasitical meaning and ceremonially presents the public with a pure and full signification, three dimensional, like Nature. Such emphasis is nothing but the popular and ancestral image of the perfect intelligibility of reality. What is enacted by wrestling, then, is an ideal intelligence of things, a euphoria of humanity, raised for a while out of the constitutive ambiguity of everyday situations and installed in a panoramic vision of a univocal Nature, in which signs finally correspond to causes without obstacle, without evasion, and without contradiction."*
> 
> ...


This is so true. Whenever Callas was asked: "Madame Callas, could you tell us what you believe accounts for the profound esteem expressed by musicians, your colleagues, and the public for your art?", she would say "Art? Art? Excuse me, gentlemen, but I must contradict you. What I do is not art! Oh no. Not at all. Art is about illusion. It is, how to say - symbolic. On the contrary, my gestures sever every parasitical meaning and ceremonially present the public with a pure and full signification, three dimensional, like Nature. This is nothing but the popular and ancestral image of the perfect intelligibility of reality! When I sing, what you hear enacted is an ideal intelligence of things, a euphoria of humanity, raised for a while out of the constitutive ambiguity of everyday situations and installed in a panoramic vision of a univocal Nature, in which signs finally correspond to causes without obstacle, without evasion, and without contradiction. Art? Hardly, gentlemen. What I do is - if I may put it this way - exactly like _wrestling._ Yes, exactly! - nothing more, nothing less. It is this that I strive to give the public. I owe them no less. They pay good money to hear me, and so I must spare no effort in giving them the full nelson. This is what my teacher, Elvira de Hidalgo, passed down to me from the old school, a school which no longer exists, unfortunately. You understand? Of course you do. Now if there are no more questions, I must get to the arena. Perhaps you have heard that Franco 'Biceps' Corelli will be my opponent tonight."


----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

Woodduck said:


> This is so true. Whenever Callas was asked: "Madame Callas, could you tell us what you believe accounts for the profound esteem expressed by musicians, your colleagues, and the public for your art?", she would say "Art? Art? Excuse me, gentlemen, but I must contradict you. What I do is not art! Oh no. Not at all. Art is about illusion. It is, how to say - symbolic. On the contrary, my gestures sever every parasitical meaning and ceremonially present the public with a pure and full signification, three dimensional, like Nature. This is nothing but the popular and ancestral image of the perfect intelligibility of reality! When I sing, what you hear enacted is an ideal intelligence of things, a euphoria of humanity, raised for a while out of the constitutive ambiguity of everyday situations and installed in a panoramic vision of a univocal Nature, in which signs finally correspond to causes without obstacle, without evasion, and without contradiction. What I do is - if I may put it this way - exactly like _wrestling._ Yes, exactly! - nothing more, nothing less. It is this I strive to give the public. I owe them no less. They pay good money to hear me and so I must spare no effort in giving them the full nelson. This is what my teacher, Elvira de Hidalgo, passed down to me from the old school, a school which no longer exists, unfortunately. You understand? Of course you do. Now if there are no more questions, I must get to practice. Perhaps you have heard that Franco 'Biceps' Corelli will be my opponent tonight."


Can I picture Callas saying that?- Can I EV-ER.


----------



## Kivimees (Feb 16, 2013)

Albert7 said:


> I agree with you here. What fascinates me is that she is enigmatic as Callas was to the opera world. There is this concept of critical distance that increases the nature of her mythology... sometimes that is offputting to some of her critics but for me, this is definitely what attracts me.
> 
> In Barthes' concept of mythology, "In wrestling, nothing exists unless it exists totally, there is no symbol, no allusion, everything is given exhaustively; leaving nothing in shadow, the gesture severs every parasitical meaning and ceremonially presents the public with a pure and full signification, three dimensional, like Nature. Such emphasis is nothing but the popular and ancestral image of the perfect intelligibility of reality. What is enacted by wrestling, then, is an ideal intelligence of things, a euphoria of humanity, raised for a while out of the constitutive ambiguity of everyday situations and installed in a panoramic vision of a univocal Nature, in which signs finally correspond to causes without obstacle, without evasion, and without contradiction."
> 
> ...


I had crushes on female pop singers when I was 12 years old.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

For anyone who is interested in an academic study of the imagery and pop influence of Lana Del Rey, here is a fascinating essay:

http://zeteojournal.com/2012/11/15/the-meaning-of-lana-del-rey/
http://zeteojournal.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/11/Vigier-Del-Ray-Clean-Final-18-nov-123.pdf

More problematic is James Franco's tribute to her:

http://www.vmagazine.com/site/content/3607/shades-of-cool


----------



## Lucifer Saudade (May 19, 2015)

Lana certainly gets some of my friends going, male and female alike.

I like some remixes of her music, like the ones by Parov Stellar and the Gervais one.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

http://pitchfork.com/news/59682-lana-del-rey-says-honeymoon-is-coming-in-september/

Now official.










September is the magic word folks. And her next album will be off the hook.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Today I demo'ed the Master & Dynamic MH-40's and Bowers & Wilkins P7's at the Apple Store using this as the sonic test track:


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

*Failed Selfie with a Fake Lana Del Rey*
2015, digital photograph via iPhone
dimensions variable


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Hot off the presses. Her new single from her forthcoming album:


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

Not a huge fan, but "High By the Beach", which has some elements of trap in it, is amazing:


----------



## Iean (Nov 17, 2015)

Lana Del Rey's latest CD, Honeymoon, is her best so far...definitely no filler cuts :angel:


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

Another Lana Del Ray fan here! I listened to a couple of her albums when I had a free Apple Music trial subscription, then lost track of her until she popped up on Amazon Prime. I was delighted. I'm up and down on the lyrics sometimes but her sound rarely fails to please. I really don't hear an operatic sound to her voice the way Albert does (I hear that more in Tarja era Nightwish, Epica, and Within Temptation). 

However I what I do hear is an intense and sultry voice, she sings very sensual music and sometimes haunting. There's a certain something of an early Tori Amos that comes to mind and I'm not sure I can pinpoint exactly how or why


----------

